# Where are the standard previews?



## Resoman (Feb 4, 2018)

Operating System:OS 10.13.1
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1
I've enabled the embedded previews feature to get quick access for sorting, keywording, etc. They're supposed to be replaced by standard previews during idle time but, after 20 hours or idle time, there are only a couple of yesterday's 144 files where the embedded previews have been replaced. My files are .RAF Fuji raw files. 
What gives?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm not sure I understand your question. Your standard previews are stored in a folder along side your catalog file.  The name of the folder is {your CatalogName} Previews.lrdata.  There are several types of previews stored there, thumbnails, 1:1, and other standard previews.  The initial thumbnail displayed in LR will be from the thumbnail stored in the original RAW file and simple copied into the Previews folder.  Other previews will get updated in the develop process and only then will they be reflected back in a library loupe view.  The proprietary RAW RAF will never be updated with the previews that LR creates.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 4, 2018)

Resoman said:


> Operating System:OS 10.13.1
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1
> I've enabled the embedded previews feature to get quick access for sorting, keywording, etc. They're supposed to be replaced by standard previews during idle time but, after 20 hours or idle time, there are only a couple of yesterday's 144 files where the embedded previews have been replaced. My files are .RAF Fuji raw files.
> What gives?


They are only automatically replaced by standard-sized previews if you enable this option in the preferences. If not, Lightroom will wait until you edit the image before it renders a preview.


----------



## Resoman (Feb 5, 2018)

Right, I do have that option checked - that's why I was surprised the previews weren't being rendered. 
Now, two days later, all the files have standard previews but they didn't twenty hours after being imported...
Gary


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 5, 2018)

Anything else running that might confuse Lightroom as to "idle"?

You can always select them all and build previews manually from the library menu, which will force it to run.  But you probably knew that.


----------

